# BUMPING YOUR IMAGES



## JonMikal (Jun 16, 2005)

When a forum's membership grows, so do posts.  Recently, with all the activity going on in this gallery, images are moving down rapidly.  This is simply a reminder that "bumping" your image back to the top is certainly acceptable if you feel insufficent viewing has occurred.


----------

